
Product vs. Feature-Teams - prlin
https://svpg.com/product-vs-feature-teams/
======
kostarelo
> The most common in terms of sheer numbers are not really product teams at
> all, they are delivery teams. Also referred to as “dev teams” or “scrum
> teams” or “engineering teams” and if your company is running something like
> SAFe, then unfortunately this is you. In this situation, there are some
> number of developers, and a product owner. The product owner in this model
> is what I refer to as a “backlog administrator.” Someone does need to do
> this administrative work, but this is all about delivering output, and it’s
> really very little to do with what I am concerned about in terms of the need
> for true, consistent innovation on behalf of our customers. I’ve written
> elsewhere about why this model is really just re-packaged waterfall, and is
> not used at true tech product companies. So let’s get that out of the way.

I hear you loud and clear. So true.

